# Frasier to be axed?



## Brian G Turner (Jan 21, 2003)

Report here says Frasier is to be axed.

Sure, it's cringeworthy stuff when they use 1950's drawing room farce - but when it's good the writing and production is superb.


----------



## nemesis (Jan 23, 2003)

All shows come to an end. Friends is being also discontinued.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 26, 2003)

"Frasier" has been very variable. Sometimes it's sublimely funny, but othertimes it happily enters the cringeworthy ridiculous. Still, it's one of the few things I actually try and make time to watch on TV.


----------

